# Medications, nutrition and TEOTWAWKI



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This is going to be a bit of a ramble, but I just want to share my thoughts and perhaps get some other takes, if I may. 

So if something really, really bad happens and the pharmacies close, that's going to be a very grave situation for many. Sorry, the bad pun wasn't actually intended; it just came out that way. It'll be worst for young people who rely on medication, because they haven't had a chance to live a full life yet. 

I'm personally not on medication. But I'm thinking that if I were, I actually might be good with checking out early. Say I was on blood pressure meds or something like that. Perhaps a stroke or a heart attack might not be the worst way to go. What's got me thinking this way? My sis and I are caring for our mom and also my m-i-l. One is losing her memory, the other is racked with pain from rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia. 

I love them both. They've been good moms and deserve to be well taken care of. It's just that I wouldn't want to be them. I like to think they still have purpose in life. Actually I know that they have purpose in my life because it's through them that God wants me to become a less selfish person; more giving. I know they both can pray and that that means something; it matters. They can pray for their family, love and be loved, etc..So that's all good stuff. But other than that one watches TV all day and the other just reads the paper. I mean, what kind of life is that? 

I hope I can always be busy doing things and when I can no longer do that, I'd be okay if the Lord wants to call me home. His choice, not mine though.

So as I say, I'm not on meds. I'm hoping to stay healthy by eating well, getting enough sleep and exercise...that sort of thing in order to stave off the inevitable, which is of course sickness and death. So health and nutrition are of great interest to me. I watch youtube and try to learn while I'm sewing or doing mindless chores around the house. Food is powerful. I listen to a lot of these nutrition geeks and gurus. All of whom eat very conscientiously and I'm thinking, man they're gonna be so screwed when they can't get their organic grass fed beef or Kerrygold butter. Not in a mean way; I wish them well, but let's face it: those foods are tough to put back into food storage. 

There's this YouTube guy, he's a carnivore who only eats organic beef and another guys asks him, 'So, do you ever go hunting?' Carnivore guy's like, 'No way, I don't have time to learn how to shoot and go off in the woods in camo clothing, stalking a deer.' Wow, what's gonna happen to him!? He's going to wish he put some rice back. 

There's so many crazy diets out there not, carnivore, vegan, keto, paleo, etc, etc. You name it, someone's doing it. I get it, food is powerful, but it might do some people some good to get their noses out of the nutrition books, turn around, and take a good look at what's happening in this world. Because once the stuff hits the fan, all these chi-chi diets are gonna go out the window. 

If you've made it this far, thanks for reading. Sorry this is so long, I just needed to rant a bit. So what do you think--about any of this?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Annie those diets, like most things, are about money. Think about it. Every guru you listen to gives you some basic info on "their way" and then wants you to buy a book or sign up for their website or click their subscribe button. It's all about money. If they truly wanted to be altruistic there would be nothing asked in return.

Don't get me wrong, some may have good information. But what it really boils down to is what works best for you when it comes to, not dieting, but your diet. Diet and dieting are two different words.

As for medications many people might be surprised they dont need them once teotwawki hits. The reason? Because they will be forced to going back to eating like our ancestors did. No store bought crap or chemically treated veggies. Just good natural food. Think about it people just 50-60 years ago weren't on tons of medications and it was rare to see a fat person. Now almost everyone is fat and on medication.

I know some will suffer when meds aren't available. My nephew is type 1 diabetic and pretty much has a death sentence if things go sideways. I've been reading up on how to make insulin but there are no guarantees with that.

I believe, in general, if people went back to living as we did 50-100 years ago everyone would be a lot healthier.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I also take no "meds needed to live", and I am thankful to The LORD that I don't.
My take is "eat whatever, whenever, just in moderation", I have been a HUGE man my whole life, 434 pounds at one time. I now run about 250.
I have a weakness, I love to eat. I eat too much. 
In my opinion, your spot on about the ladies. I wish there were programs where kids would go sit and learn and listen to the elders.
Just tell stories and memories..
AHHH.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I might share the same fate as my wife and have my thyroid removed. My wife is on a thyroid replacement medicine made from parts of a pig.

So if you are sitting down to a feast of stolen hog, and I casually slip a switchblade underneath the pig's entrails, I'm not stealing your dinner. I have just purloined our "medicine."


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Annie-- You are right. There are going to be a lot of hungry people out there. Plus, they are going to be sick. If they've found some generous soul to give them some pork 'n beans, they won't have the gut enzymes necessary to break it down & metabolize it. That's one serious tummy ache.

About 15 years ago, my husband started collecting recipes and all sorts of information from old cookbooks and compiling them into individual word docs in multiple folders. At some point, he named it _The Big Food Manual and Survivalist Flourishing Guide._ I think he's up to 35,000+ docs. Here's a funny one: INDIAN METHOD OF REMOVING HAIR FROM RABBIT AND SQUIRREL CARCASSES (_Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices_ by George Leonard Herter and Berthe E. Herter (1960/1970)) He even wrote an introduction in which he says,

"This is the kind of food that kept Americans alive and thriving well into their 80s, long before government and scientific nannies began intervening into our private eating and drinking decisions 'for our own good.'"

I really hope it doesn't get so bad that I have to use the indian method of removing hair from squirrels but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> @Annie those diets, like most things, are about money. Think about it. Every guru you listen to gives you some basic info on "their way" and then wants you to buy a book or sign up for their website or click their subscribe button. It's all about money. If they truly wanted to be altruistic there would be nothing asked in return.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, some may have good information. But what it really boils down to is what works best for you when it comes to, not dieting, but your diet. Diet and dieting are two different words.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your nephew. That's really sad. I don't think there's anything harder than outliving a child.

Well, you mean the diet gurus don't love me? They only want my money? :sad2::tango_face_wink: Well okay, that's prolly true. I can live with that I guess.

As for mortality rates: yes and no. Older people up and died a lot earlier. Children often didn't make it to adulthood. Those who make it will be hardier, I'll agree there.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Marica said:


> Annie-- You are right. There are going to be a lot of hungry people out there. Plus, they are going to be sick. If they've found some generous soul to give them some pork 'n beans, they won't have the gut enzymes necessary to break it down & metabolize it. That's one serious tummy ache.
> 
> About 15 years ago, my husband started collecting recipes and all sorts of information from old cookbooks and compiling them into individual word docs in multiple folders. At some point, he named it _The Big Food Manual and Survivalist Flourishing Guide._ I think he's up to 35,000+ docs. Here's a funny one: INDIAN METHOD OF REMOVING HAIR FROM RABBIT AND SQUIRREL CARCASSES (_Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices_ by George Leonard Herter and Berthe E. Herter (1960/1970)) He even wrote an introduction in which he says,
> 
> "This is the kind of food that kept Americans alive and thriving well into their 80s, long before government and scientific nannies began intervening into our private eating and drinking decisions 'for our own good.'"


My old""joy of cooking" has recipes like that. I think they've taken all that out of the newer additions. Too bad.



> I really hope it doesn't get so bad that I have to use the indian method of removing hair from squirrels but you gotta do what you gotta do.


Me too! Unfortunately I think we're overdue for some trouble.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I might share the same fate as my wife and have my thyroid removed. My wife is on a thyroid replacement medicine made from parts of a pig.
> 
> So if you are sitting down to a feast of stolen hog, and I casually slip a switchblade underneath the pig's entrails, I'm not stealing your dinner. I have just purloined our "medicine."


If I ever have pig's entrails to give, they're all yours. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Deebo said:


> In my opinion, your spot on about the ladies. I wish there were programs where kids would go sit and learn and listen to the elders.
> Just tell stories and memories..
> AHHH.


That's true. They have stories to tell. They've seen a lot. My m-i-l remembers people coming to the door during the depression: strangers asking for food. She also remembers the neighborhood women caning products from what they collected from fruit trees in the yard. She remembers how the moms would trade with each other in order to procure a little variety for their families.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Marica said:


> ...........About 15 years ago, my husband started collecting recipes and all sorts of information from old cookbooks and compiling them into individual word docs in multiple folders. At some point, he named it _The Big Food Manual and Survivalist Flourishing Guide._ I think he's up to 35,000+ docs............


That would be a helluvan addition to the Ultimate Prepper's E-Library.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Marica said:


> Annie-- You are right. There are going to be a lot of hungry people out there. Plus, they are going to be sick. If they've found some generous soul to give them some pork 'n beans, they won't have the gut enzymes necessary to break it down & metabolize it. That's one serious tummy ache.
> 
> About 15 years ago, my husband started collecting recipes and all sorts of information from old cookbooks and compiling them into individual word docs in multiple folders. At some point, he named it _The Big Food Manual and Survivalist Flourishing Guide._ I think he's up to 35,000+ docs. Here's a funny one: INDIAN METHOD OF REMOVING HAIR FROM RABBIT AND SQUIRREL CARCASSES (_Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices_ by George Leonard Herter and Berthe E. Herter (1960/1970)) He even wrote an introduction in which he says,
> 
> ...


if your hubby hasn't downloaded from the Survival Library yet >>> there's a treasure trove of turn of century cookbooks compiled there for a free PDF choosing ...

Library-Cooking and Cookbooks


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Many people will die very fast without their medication, as those who need insuline and other daily meds. Others will be in a lot of pain and some will learn that they actually do not need any of this. 
I do not take any medication, but I am only 29, who knows what I might need in 10 or 20 years? 
Food will affect everyone on the other hand. And many people cannot even cook with store bought ingredients, let alone make anything from scratch. 
My pet project is learning how to cook with non-conventional edible plants (not cultivated, mostly native or wild plants). I have some books on it, but also lots on information and recipes on facebook groups about culinary in general. People that cannot even make sallad by themselves would never recognize any of these plants as edible. 
Other thing I am interest in are medicinal plants. They do not make the same effect as regular medicine, but say you run out of everything else?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> ...
> 
> I know some will suffer when meds aren't available. My nephew is type 1 diabetic and pretty much has a death sentence if things go sideways. I've been reading up on how to make insulin but there are no guarantees with that.
> 
> ...





Annie said:


> Sorry about your nephew. That's really sad. I don't think there's anything harder than outliving a child.
> ...


Sasq my boy, I know exactly what you are talking about regarding Type 1 Diabetics. In a Grid Down TEOTWAWKI situation there will be little hope for them. (See One Second After by Forstchen and Col Matherson's 12 year old Type 1 Diabetic daughter...)

However, in ordinary situations, Type 1's can live a very full life.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some meds, Atrovastatin, Losartan and similar meds are for helping people who won't help themselves. 
When the SHTF, most will automatically be foreced to make dietary changes that will halp them.
"Some" needing insulin may have the same but a lot of insulin dependent will unfortunately run out of 
insulin and begin a week loog spiral to death. Cardiac patients will probably be in a similar boat. 
Psychotropic drug loss is one that bothers me a lot. Some need them to control siezures. But just think 
of all the otherwise healthy nut cases out there, suddenly running out of their meds and becoming violent.
I think loss of meds is why the think tank people figure 90% of the US will lose their life in the first year.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy, I know exactly what you are talking about regarding Type 1 Diabetics. In a Grid Down TEOTWAWKI situation there will be little hope for them. (See One Second After by Forstchen and Col Matherson's 12 year old Type 1 Diabetic daughter...)
> 
> However, in ordinary situations, *Type 1's can live a very full life*.


You, sir, are correct as usual. It took a little learning at first but my Nephew is now an ace at controlling his insulin. He doesn't miss a beat when it comes to life. He's 18 now and damn near as tall as me. Unfortunately for him my Liberal sister has turned him into a pussy. But everything else is good.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy, I know exactly what you are talking about regarding Type 1 Diabetics. In a Grid Down TEOTWAWKI situation there will be little hope for them. (See One Second After by Forstchen and Col Matherson's 12 year old Type 1 Diabetic daughter...)
> 
> However, in ordinary situations, Type 1's can live a very full life.


Hey I read that. AsI recall, didn't the main character keep the meds as cooled as possible in a toilet bowl--or behind the bowl?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

True SHTF event, all calories count. People will eat things they would other wise turn their noses up at. If your prepared your food will be a great nutritional source. Preplaning should give you a home garden and native plants th proved you with needed vitamin and mineral content.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I have 3 years worth of sealed Novolin 70/30 insulin good for 2+ years that gets replenished at 6 bottles a month and I was using 1 or 2 bottles a month but have just cut my insulin use by almost half. I expect to be totally off insulin in 3 months or less...Gonna feel bad to toss all this in the trash...its a crime otherwise and I could go to prison giving it away.

Damned shame too because I know people that struggle to buy it. About 80 bottles trash bound!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That would be a helluvan addition to the Ultimate Prepper's E-Library.


How do I get there?



> This site is for authorized users only and is password protected


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Marica said:


> How do I get there?


The username is: *backpackhack*
The password is: *PrepperForums

*It's case-sensitive, so pay attention to capitalization.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The username is: *backpackhack*
> The password is: *PrepperForums
> 
> *It's case-sensitive, so pay attention to capitalization.


HOLY MOLY That's a lot of stuff! Thanks!

ADDED: Who collected all of this? It's amazing!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Marica said:


> HOLY MOLY That's a lot of stuff! Thanks!
> 
> ADDED: Who collected all of this? It's amazing!


I collected it. Another member (who I won't mention here, but if said member wants to come forward, that's fine with me) posted it online.

Here's the thread about it.


----------

